# Raketa Globus



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Have finally decided on what to buy in order to fulfill my 24hr watch 'itch'.

Came across this new Raketa Globus



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Tickes all the boxes - Raketa, 24hr, interesting dial, sensible price @ under 50 euros all in. Only thing I'm not sure about is the strap - might look at a leather one which seems more in keeping with the Raketa brand. Opinions are welcome on this.

Just hope it looks as nice when it arrives so I can label it a keeper & can turn my attention to my other targets.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I like it a lot!!! And I agree with you, it would look better on a leather strap. I'm not much of a bracelet guy anyway but it comes to the case shape like we've talked. I think the bracelet disguises a bit of it's shape with those end-links filling the space between the lugs.

I would go with black thin leather strap... MAYBE with white stitchings. That would be as far as I go with that one. If not, it's a watch that can easly go over the top. Oh, and btw, I think it's an 18mm strap on those.

Congrats on your Raketa, don't forget we want pics the second you get it!!


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Well, I like it a lot!!! And I agree with you, it would look better on a leather strap.
> 
> I would go with black thin leather strap... MAYBE with white stitchings. That would be as far as I go with that one. If not, it's a watch that can easly go over the top. Oh, and btw, I think it's an 18mm strap on those.
> 
> Congrats on your Raketa, don't forget we want pics the second you get it!!


Thanks for the reply. I couldn't find anything vintage as nice as the polar watch you got this week, so rather than make do with the plainer versions that are around, I picked this one out. Agree about the black leather strap - probably plain leather rather than mock croc & the white stiching sounds nice.

Have a good holiday & look forward to seeing your bumper load of watches when you get back.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

I think this carbon strap should work well :man_in_love:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> I think this carbon strap should work well :man_in_love:


Love the strap :thumbsup: & am going to have one of those on the RLT carbon watch when I eventually buy one, but probably a bit high tech for an old fashioned Raketa.

:cheers: for the advice

Ian.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

...I like the way the numbers flip over half way round the dial.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Draygo said:


> ...I like the way the numbers flip over half way round the dial.


So do I, finally someones decided although we can read upside down, why should we have to.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Great choice going for the 24 hour watch,i really want one! k:

Very good quality for such a reasonable price,

I like Vaurien's idea for the strap,maybe black leather with the blue stitching,though goodness knows where you would find one?

Maybe black leather with white stitching or just black stitching would be a lot easier.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

sam. said:


> Great choice going for the 24 hour watch,i really want one! k:
> 
> Very good quality for such a reasonable price,
> 
> ...


Thanks for the interest. I've decided to get a NOS Russian Military black leather strap. Plain with black stitching although it has padded ribs to add interest. Not expensive on the 'bay. Specified for Vostok Commanders originally but should look equally good on the Raketa & will maintain some Russian authenticity.

I'll pm you the buying details as I spotted this on the 'bay but then went to the same sellers own website & found it 10 euros cheaper (poss due to 'bay sellers fees?)

Regards, Ian.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > Great choice going for the 24 hour watch,i really want one! k:
> ...


Good choice Ian,and thanks for the PM!


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

[


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's the strap I'm going to get

]









Ian.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

The strap will look nice on the watch Ian!

Look forward to the pick.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

It's arrived! :yahoo:

Came well packaged but actual watch box is cheap, still it had a small present of some chocolate with it.

Love the watch although with an acrylic face it's not an everyday watch for me, more of an interesting change.

Strap is frankly rubbish & I'm glad I ordered a leather strap as this bracelet is a rough hair ripper!

Now set & merrily ticking away, so I'll see how it keeps time

Pictures? Oh go on then


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Timekeeping update. It's gained 12 seconds in the last 36 hours, which seems okay as it's within the range stated on the instructions but I'm new to mechanical watches. Any comments?


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Timekeeping update. It's gained 12 seconds in the last 36 hours, which seems okay as it's within the range stated on the instructions but I'm new to mechanical watches. Any comments?


12 seconds! Very good :thumbup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Came well packaged but actual watch box is cheap, still it had a small present of some chocolate with it.


Wait a minute, the watch came with a chocolate bar??

...and great choice of strap!


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> > Came well packaged but actual watch box is cheap, still it had a small present of some chocolate with it.
> ...


Yup, only a 4 piece Ritter bar of white chocolate & apricot creme, but really tasty. Still waiting for the strap but happy with the watch, just got to keep my wife's hands off it as she wants it for herself.

Mind you, I might have to let her borrow it as she bought me something else rather nice which is on its way :wink2:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

The leather strap for this Globus finally arrived today. Just got it fitted & am wearing it at the moment. Looks great - 10x better than the steel bracelet & really comfortable. It's fairly typical of what one might expect a russian military strap to be - rudimentary but robust for the width (18mm), but then that is perfectly in keeping with the utilitarian look & feel to this type of russian watch. I will try & post pictures tomorrow as I've left my decent camera at work!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

As this is brand new, don't worry about the timekeeping for a week or three, it's a wee mechanical beastie inside the case. It all needs to bed down a bit and settle before it will decide if it will lose/gain overall and by how much. :yes:

It's a bit like a new car, once it's all settled in it will buckle down and do the job consistently. I'd expect a Raketa with the 24 hour movement to sort itself out to around +/- 35 seconds a week or better after about the three weeks or a month. :lol:


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Finally got hold of the camera



















Nothing fancy, but comfortable & a nicer look that the bracelet


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Nothing fancy, but comfortable & a nicer look that the bracelet


Definitely a lot nicer than the bracelet! Those are probably the best straps for those kind of Raketas. Most order me a couple...


----------

